

Major Salesforce Outage - iantaylorq
http://trust.salesforce.com/trust/status/

======
jpatokal
They claim "performance degradation", but it's totally down for us. Affected:

NA2 NA4 NA7 NA9 NA10 NA13 EU1 EU2 CS15 CS16 CS17 CS19

Or approximately half the nodes.

~~~
iantaylorq
Yep, totally down for us also on NA13 for the past 20 minutes.

